# Fragen die noch offen sind....



## EMZET (24. Juli 2003)

Hallo@All,


Ich habe vor einigen Monaten meine Fischereiprüfung bestanden und dachte ich wüsste eigendlich alles was man so Wissen müsste. Aber jetzt habe ich doch noch ein paar Fragen. Also, ich Angel am bzw. im Rhein auf der Kollerinsel in BW. Mit dem Fischfang habe ich keine Probleme, nur mit dem danach. Was mache ich mit den Fischen? Also mit den Fischen, für die eine Anlandepflicht besteht. Z.B. Brassen, Essen tuhe ich die nicht, geschenkt will sie auch keiner (was ich gut verstehe  ) also, was soll man damit machen? Rübe ab und Vergraben? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen da es nicht gerade den Tierschutzbestimmungen endspricht. Aber zurücksetzen darf ich sie auch nicht ;+ 

Wie ist es allgemein mit gefangenen Fischen? Ich meine weil ich sie ja (abgesehen von Karpfen und dergleichen) nicht Hältern darf. Das sogenannet Catch and Release Verfahren ist meines Wissens ja auch nicht gestattet. Wenn ich früh am Morgen zum Angeln gehe und schon nach kurzer Zeit einen Maßigen Fisch gefangen habe, der mir aber noch zu klein ist oder den ich eigendlich garnicht Fangen wollte darf ich den dann nach "schonendem" Lösen wieder ins Wasser zurück tun oder *muss* ich den dann behalten?

Habe noch ein paar andere Fragen, aber dazu später.


Gruß

EMZET


----------



## hawkhunter (24. Juli 2003)

HI willkommen on board

laut gesetz musst du alle fische die das schonmaß haben und außerhalb der schonzeit gefangen wurden mitnehmen. Aber dieses Gesetz ist meiner meinung nach totaler schwachsinn.
Setze die Fische die du nicht essen möchtest wieder schonend zurück und scheiß auf das gesetz. 

servus


----------



## angeltreff (24. Juli 2003)

Etwas drastig ausgedrückt, aber es trifft den Kern. Das Gesetz schreibt "sinnvolles verwerter" vor - vergraben ist mit so etwas sicher nicht gemeint. Wenn denn so ein Klodeckel beißt, wieder schwimmen lassen - ich mache es auch so.

Hältern ist übrigens (in BW) nicht verboten. Kann aber sein, dass es am Rhein nicht gestattet ist, da es ein Fließgewässer ist.


----------



## Uwe_H (24. Juli 2003)

In Rheinland Pfalz ist hältern erlaubt unter folgenden Vorraussetzungen auch im Rhein:

Setzkescher aus Textilien hergestellt und entsprechend geräumig müssen sie sein!!
d.h. auf 2 m Länge soll der Kescher gestreckt und untergetaucht ím Wasser liegen, wobei die Ringe aufgerichtet sein müssen.
Die Länge des Setzkeschers sollte mindestens 3,5 m betragen, der Durchmesser mindestens 50 cm. Die Maschenweite soll eine ständige Durchflutung gewährleisten. Der Kesche rmuss so liegen, daß ein Rollen oder Kippen und Zusammenklappen vermieden wird. In der Strömung soll der Setzkescher parallel zum Ufer liegen, damit sich die Fische in der Strömung ausrichten können.
Raub und Friedfische nicht gemeinsam hältern, und nach dem Hältern nicht mehr ins Gewässer zurücksetzen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen.


----------



## Lengjäger (24. Juli 2003)

Hi und willkommen,

Brassen rutschen mir grundsätzlich nach dem Hakenlösen ins Wasser, die sind aber auch sowas von glitschig :q 

Grüße

Lengjäger


----------



## EMZET (24. Juli 2003)

Erstmal allen danke für die schnellen Antworten!

@ hawkhunter

Alle gefangenen mitnehmen? Toll dan Sitze ich 5 Minuten und gehe wieder;+ Ich darf höchstens 2 Fische Mitnehmen....

Ist aber echt eine doofe Regelung.

Werde ich es eben machen wie die "meisten".... Was nichts ist kommt wieder weck. Also hat sich nichts geändert


----------



## Dorschrobby (24. Juli 2003)

Hallo hier an Board,

mal jemand aus meiner direkten Nachbarschaft. ( HD )
Wurde aber schon alles geschrieben, das Döbel, Rapfen und  Brassen aus dem Rhein aber auch immer so flink aus der Hand springen   .

Gruß
Robert

PS: Hast Du nur an der Koller bisher gefischt ?


----------



## EMZET (24. Juli 2003)

Hi Dorschrobby


Also bevorzugt Angel ich an der Kollerinsel, da ich dort bis jetzt die besten und die größten Fänge gemacht habe. Da es aber doch immer ein längerer Anfahrtsweg ist gehe ich bei kürzeren Angeltripps auch mal in Ketsch an den südlichen See oder an das Monsterloch (Warum heist das eigentlich so? Habe dort noch nie ein Monster gefangen :q ) Ansonnsten befische ich den Rhein von Altlußheim bis Hessen... Nur in MA in die Häfen gehe ich nicht mehr. Wer allerdings gerne auf Aal fischt ist dort genau richtig! Will mir die nächsten Tage noch eine Karte für den Neckar holen und dort mal die Gegend erkunden.


Gruß


EMZET


P.S. mit was gehst du auf Dorsch? Das Glück war mir bislang leider verwährt

Habe eben etwas zum Thema Dorsche gefunden.....

Wusste garnicht das man sich eine Fangprämie für einen Dorsch Kassieren kann.

einen Artikel dazu gibt es 
hier 

zu meiner Frage oben... Ich meine Fängst du hauptsächlich mit Kunst oder Lebendködern? Ich war vor 4 Wochen an der Nordsee (Habe dort einen Onkel bei dem ich vom Boot aus Fischen darf) habe aber leider kein Glück gehabt


----------



## Brummel (25. Juli 2003)

@hawkhunter,

kann dir nur zustimmen, wer solche "Gesetze" in die Welt setzt, sollte meiner Meinung nach  gevierteilt und danach nochmal geachtelt werden, vielleicht wäre er dann wieder in der Lage das Problem richtig zu erfassen!

Brummel


----------



## Lenzibald (26. Juli 2003)

Wenn ihr schon so blöde Gesetze hab wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben es einzuhalten solange wer in der Nähe ist. Ansonsten was keiner sieht kann er nicht beanstanden, so einfach ist das. Bei uns in Österreich is gottseidank noch nicht soweit an meinem See müssen Karpfen über 65cm zurückgesetzt werden, das hat sinn dafür sind aber mords Brocken von Karpfen drinnen so bis zu 30 kilo schätze ich und Graskarpfen  sogar noch drüber. Hab gestern wieder nen spiegler mit 88cm und 12 kilo gefangen.


----------



## sebastian (4. August 2003)

Bei uns gibt es so ein dummes Gesetz nicht Hechte mit 3 kg setz ich immer wieder zurück. Ich würd sie wieder zurücksetzten oder wenn mans töten muss würd ich die ecklige Brachse in den Wald bringen und wo hinlegen damit sichs dann in der Nacht der Fuchs holen kann.
Aber solange es niemand sieht würd ich den Fisch zurück setzen weil was hat der Fisch davon wenn er nur gefangen wird damit er dann wegen einem doofen Gesetz stirbt.


----------



## Dorschi (4. August 2003)

Übrigens kann man aus Brassen mit einem Fleischwolf oder einer Moulinette gute Klöpschen, Bouletten etc machen.
Habe aber leider das Rezept noch nicht.

Grüße vom Dorschi


----------



## Lynx (4. August 2003)

@Dorschi,
gib mal in der "Suchen" Funktion - 'fischfrikadellen' ein.
Da kommen einige Rezepte zum Vorschein.


----------



## SEKT444 (4. August 2003)

... man kann grosse Brassen auch prima räuchern. Und das Beste ist - sie schmecken auch !

Habe ich mal in irgendeiner Angelzeitschrift gelesen und einfach probiert - war klasse.


----------



## EMZET (14. September 2004)

*AW: Fragen die noch offen sind....*

Hi SEKT444

muss dir Recht geben. Habe es gestern auch einmal probiert, und bin begeistert!


----------



## magic feeder (20. August 2007)

*AW: Fragen die noch offen sind....*

ey kollega ......was keiner weiss macht keinen heiss


----------



## Wallerschreck (20. August 2007)

*AW: Fragen die noch offen sind....*

Ich würde davon abraten Brassen, Rapfen, Döbel und sonstige ungeliebten Fische immer wieder "ins Wasser fallen" zu lassen, während jeder Aal, Barsch oder Zander eins vor die Rübe bekommt. Die ungeliebten Grätenviecher machen den sogennanten "Edelfischen" schließlich konkurrenz und wenn diese dauernd entnommen werden während man die Konkurrenz schont führt dies über kurz oder lang zu einer Bestandsverschiebung. Bei mir kriegen wesentlich mehr Brassen eins vor die Rübe als Zander oder Barsche. Man muss sich bei der Zubereitung zwar etwas mehr anstrengen und auch mal ein paar Gräten in Kauf nehmen aber erstens fängt man ja reichlich davon so dass man besonders grätenreiche Fleischstücke einfach wegschneiden kann und zweitens hat man so auch was für den Bestand getan.

@EMZET
kann mir nicht vorstellen dass du nur 2 Fisch entnehmen darfst, evtl. steht da sowas wie 2 Edelfische am Tag und zu denen zählen Brassen und Rapfen definitiv nicht.


----------



## friggler (20. August 2007)

*AW: Fragen die noch offen sind....*

24.07.2003, 01:22

|sagnix
Andreas


----------



## Wallerschreck (20. August 2007)

*AW: Fragen die noch offen sind....*

seh ich auch grad..magic Feeder holt aber auch gerade alles wieder hoch was die Sufu ausspuckt


----------



## Freakadelle (22. August 2007)

*AW: Fragen die noch offen sind....*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ich würde davon abraten Brassen, Rapfen, Döbel und sonstige ungeliebten Fische immer wieder "ins Wasser fallen" zu lassen, während jeder Aal, Barsch oder Zander eins vor die Rübe bekommt. Die ungeliebten Grätenviecher machen den sogennanten "Edelfischen" schließlich konkurrenz und wenn diese dauernd entnommen werden während man die Konkurrenz schont führt dies über kurz oder lang zu einer Bestandsverschiebung. Bei mir kriegen wesentlich mehr Brassen eins vor die Rübe als Zander oder Barsche. Man muss sich bei der Zubereitung zwar etwas mehr anstrengen und auch mal ein paar Gräten in Kauf nehmen aber erstens fängt man ja reichlich davon so dass man besonders grätenreiche Fleischstücke einfach wegschneiden kann und zweitens hat man so auch was für den Bestand getan.


 

Auch wenn das hier ein Uralt-Fred ist: |good:


----------



## EMZET (22. August 2007)

*AW: Fragen die noch offen sind....*

@Wallerschreck

mittlerweile (seit 2006) weiß ich, das es bei uns keine Fangbeschränkung gibt  Ich hatte die Info von einem alteingessenen Angler.... Der wollte sich wohl einen Spaß erlauben  Ich habe sage und schreibe 3 Jahre danach gehandelt, aber auch nur weil mir niemand eine klare Auskunft darüber geben konnte  Den entscheidenden Hinweis bekahm ich dann direkt bei der RNPG...

Aber soll ich euch was sagen... Solange ich es nicht wusste, war das Angeln für mich noch einen kick interessanter, weil einfach die Spannung größer war 

Und warum gräbt man so einen alten Thread aus ?


----------



## Käptn Nemo (22. August 2007)

*AW: Fragen die noch offen sind....*

dem wa einfach langweilig denk ich^^


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (22. August 2007)

*AW: Fragen die noch offen sind....*

macht er irgendwie gerne^^


----------

